# New Info Lincoln Motorhome Show 2012



## scottie

Hi all
we have only 29 names on the list for this rally,we have space for 50 and that is a drop on the last few years,have all the members that lived up north'ish gone south or all gone to France. :roll: :lol: .
come on folks more names on this the last show of the year.

George


----------



## scottie

Hi All
We are now up to 32 names on the list,only 12 confirmed,advanced booking closes on the 3/9/12,less than 1 month left.

George


----------



## scottie

Hi Campers

Just a reminder that PRE-BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW closes at 10:00am on Monday 03 Sep 2012.

still room for more.
George


----------



## aldhp21

scottie said:


> Hi Campers
> 
> Just a reminder that PRE-BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW closes at 10:00am on Monday 03 Sep 2012.
> 
> still room for more.
> George


Thanks for the reminder George. I'll book mine tonight. And make sure the website processes it properly unlike me Malvern tickets.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## geordiebetts

*Lincoln Show Last of the Season*

Received our tickets last week. Looking forward to a good weekend. Our first show rally in our Motorhome and with the Motorhome Facts members.


----------



## aldhp21

Booked and paid for and the order has gone through correctly this time.

Can you confirm me on the list please George.

See you there,

Cheers
ALan


----------



## commuter

can you post a link so I can see what's there, when it's on etc


----------



## wakk44

scottie said:


> Hi Campers
> 
> Just a reminder that PRE-BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW closes at 10:00am on Monday 03 Sep 2012.
> 
> still room for more.
> George


Just booked and paid online so can you confirm me please George.

You set the bar high at last years show,it was an excellent rally,you have a lot to live up to.


----------



## commuter

sorry can't/won't go if I don't know the details. Please post a link

Thanks


----------



## wakk44

commuter said:


> sorry can't/won't go if I don't know the details. Please post a link
> 
> Thanks


http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Motorhome-Show-Season-Finale/_sh5


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Booked for friday till last day..


Please add to list..


Ray Sandra.


----------



## scottie

commuter said:


> sorry can't/won't go if I don't know the details. Please post a link,
> 
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Motorhome-Show-Season-Finale/_sh5


please go to the link above

Thanks George

Thanks Ray & Sandra, Alan betts and Alan(aldhp21) see you all there

George


----------



## ceejayt

Looking forward to it, it will be our second MHF rally. We enjoyed Shrewsbury.


----------



## scottie

Hi Campers

Just a reminder that PRE-BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW IS NOW OPEN and closes at 10:00am on Monday 03 Sep 2012.

Not a lot of time left to book your place,we still have space and we still have 20 unconfirmed.
Thanks
George


----------



## amydan

How do I confirm my booking paid for the tickets pick up at Lincoln as we shall be coming on our way home from France


----------



## wakk44

amydan said:


> How do I confirm my booking paid for the tickets pick up at Lincoln as we shall be coming on our way home from France


Just send scottie a pm and ask him to tag you as confirmed :wink:


----------



## scottie

amydan said:


> How do I confirm my booking paid for the tickets pick up at Lincoln as we shall be coming on our way home from France


Consider it done,enjoy France.
George


----------



## scottie

Hi
We have space for 60 vans,we have only 36 booked and only 18 of them confirmed.hope to see more members old and new attending this the last of the year.

George


----------



## j20ands10

Do you know what are the facilities like within the motorhomefacts area. 

At Malvern it appeared all the clubs were a good distance away from the facilities compared to the disabled section.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George,

We've just booked and paid for our tickets, so can you please confirm our place on your list. 

Really looking forward to attending another of your rallies as they're always so much fun and I hope you're taking your scout tent again? The scout tent was a great asset and as us all getting together in there was the highlight of last years Lincoln rally! 

See you in Sept!

Sue & Gilb xxx


----------



## scottie

j20ands10 said:


> Do you know what are the facilities like within the motorhomefacts area.
> 
> At Malvern it appeared all the clubs were a good distance away from the facilities compared to the disabled section.


Hi 
The disabled group are nearly almost closest to the show or the entertainment,if we are in our normal area "near the clock tower"
and that depends on the number of van we have camped with us,we will have water,rubbish toilets there may be showers and we will be on grass,cant say more until we get there,hopefully we will have room for the big tent,there will be the usual raffle so raffle prizes donations very welcome,we will have our get together and if wanted we can have the tent boot sale.
hope that helps for now.
George

We have space for 50 vans we only have 37 booked and only 20 confirmed,can I remind the members that advanced booking closes on the 3/9/12 this is warners they will not let you cam with the group unless you pre book on time.
George


----------



## meurig

Hi George, JIM has still not confirmed ( i have) give him a seeing to.....  .....see you both there.......John & Lin


----------



## scottie

meurig said:


> Hi George, JIM has still not confirmed ( i have) give him a seeing to.....  .....see you both there.......John & Lin


Hi You two

No he is will confirm if Val keeps her self out of her second hotel " Hull Royal" :lol: :lol: Sorry Val
see you both there.
Are more booked and not marked of as confirmed.
George


----------



## camoyboy

Just confirmed our booking, see you on the Thursday evening about 7.30 p.m. all being well.

Colin and Sara


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George, 

We've booked and paid for our tickets now, so can you please confirm our place on the attendees list. 

Really looking forward to attending another of your rallies as they're always so much fun. I hope you're taking your scout tent again? The scout tent was a great asset and everyone getting together in there was the highlight of last years Lincoln rally! 

Are you doing another car boot of unwanted motorhome accessories etc? There were some right bargains to be had last year.

See you in Sept! 

Sue & Gilb xxx


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We've just added ourselves to the attendees' list and and will attempt to book tomorrow.

Hoping to arrive on the Friday and leave Monday.



Chris and John


----------



## scottie

ChrisandJohn said:


> We've just added ourselves to the attendees' list and and will attempt to book tomorrow.
> 
> Hoping to arrive on the Friday and leave Monday.
> 
> Chris and John


Thanks Chris & John,see you there.

There is only 1 week left to confirm you place for this rally,we have space for 50,we have 37 on our list but 17 non confirmed members if you have paid but not confirmed then please let us know.

come along and enjoy.


----------



## scottie

Hi All

we are now up to 40 members attending,space for 50.

could the following members let us know if they are attending and have they confirmed.

shane

tattytony

havingfun

boyjohn

Nedley

serupin

aldhp21

ovalball

Bat-21

domannhal

caz_cat

olly_sam

lgbzone

Bernies

ched999uk

keithandliz

ChrisandJohn

Thanks for now
George


----------



## aldhp21

Hi George,

all booked and paid for. Can you confirm me please.

See you there,

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scottie

aldhp21 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> all booked and paid for. Can you confirm me please.
> 
> See you there,
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Thanks Alan,You are confirmed,see you there,

Hi All

we are now up to 40 members attending,space for 50.

could the following members let us know if they are attending and have they confirmed.

shane

tattytony

havingfun

boyjohn

Nedley

serupin

ovalball

Bat-21

domannhal

caz_cat

olly_sam

lgbzone

Bernies

ched999uk

keithandliz

ChrisandJohn

Thanks for now


----------



## geordiebetts

Hi We are booked and paid for. Unless we get a van to replace ours we shall probably not be able to attend.. We will be speaking to Lowdhams tomorrow to see what they are going to do about the problems with ours.

Absolutely gutted, we were looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## scottie

geordiebetts said:


> Hi We are booked and paid for. Unless we get a van to replace ours we shall probably not be able to attend.. We will be speaking to Lowdhams tomorrow to see what they are going to do about the problems with ours.
> 
> Absolutely gutted, we were looking forward to seeing you all.


Hi geordiebetts

sure hope they come across with the goods,hope to see you there.
George


----------



## ardgour

Help I'm confused.
I was trying to book for the Lincoln show rally but seem to have ended up stuck in links to the Newark show this weekend by mistake, can someone point me to the right link please

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

ardgour said:


> Help I'm confused.
> I was trying to book for the Lincoln show rally but seem to have ended up stuck in links to the Newark show this weekend by mistake, can someone point me to the right link please
> 
> Chris


Lincoln Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

We were attending Lincoln, but unfortunately John has had to delay our trip to France by a week so we are now going to still be in France for that date. Therefore domannhal and ollysam will not be able to be there. Sorry George and Angie, will miss seeing you, Ann,Mick,John and Sam


----------



## LadyJ

domannhal said:


> We were attending Lincoln, but unfortunately John has had to delay our trip to France by a week so we are now going to still be in France for that date. Therefore domannhal and ollysam will not be able to be there. Sorry George and Angie, will miss seeing you, Ann,Mick,John and Sam


Ok Ann thanks for letting us know I have removed you from the list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks that booking for Lincoln closes at* 10am on Monday 3rd September* and there are still *10 unconfirmed *on the rally list :roll:

tattytony
ovaball
Bat-21
caz_cat
Bernies
ched999uk
ytank
boyjohn
lgbzone
daisyduck

If you have now booked can you please either confirm yourselves or post on here and one of us will do it for you., or if your not now going please let us know so we can take you off the list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## ardgour

Thats us confirmed, arriving Friday.
We are show rally virgins so be gentle with us please  

Chris


----------



## scottie

ardgour said:


> Thats us confirmed, arriving Friday.
> We are show rally virgins so be gentle with us please
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris,see you there,
George


----------



## scottie

Hi All
We now have 45 on the list,12 non confirmed,you are fast running out of time for advanced booking for this show.
George


----------



## lucylocket

*Show*

We were going to go on route to my brothers but our first ever was at Malvern and not impressed really and can't understand why you would want to go to more. Maybe missing something but not really for us I think. Shame really as had great neighbours & happy time but wouldn't do again. PS Who was the Burstner left its engine on to ( i presume charge the batts) really annoying but again thanks to neighbours and the curry sauce. Mmmmm bought 4 and froze them


----------



## scottie

*Re: Show*



lucylocket said:


> We were going to go on route to my brothers but our first ever was at Malvern and not impressed really and can't understand why you would want to go to more. Maybe missing something but not really for us I think. Shame really as had great neighbours & happy time but wouldn't do again. PS Who was the Burstner left its engine on to ( i presume charge the batts) really annoying but again thanks to neighbours and the curry sauce. Mmmmm bought 4 and froze them


Hi
What can I say,every rally is different,show most show rallies are just that,you come to camp for the show,Lincoln has a more social side to it,that is the way we like to run our rallies,"myself and Angie" you either have to try it or ask members who attend that rally.

George


----------



## alphadee

We have just booked for this rally. Haven't stayed at a show before and are looking forward to it ...


----------



## alphadee

Oh... and what time can we arrive on the Thursday please?


----------



## LadyJ

alphadee said:


> Oh... and what time can we arrive on the Thursday please?


Gates are usually open at 9am

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

alphadee said:


> We have just booked for this rally. Haven't stayed at a show before and are looking forward to it ...


Hi
look forward to meeting you there.
George

We now have 46 booked but still 9 not confirmed,advanced booking closes on Monday morning,please remember you will not be able to camp with the group if you are not confirmed as paid on their list.
George


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks that booking for Lincoln closes at 10am on Monday 3rd September and there are still 6 unconfirmed on the rally list.


ovaball
caz_cat
ytank
boyjohn
lgbzone
daisyduck


If you have now booked can you please either confirm yourselves or post on here and one of us will do it for you., or if your not now going please let us know so we can take you off the list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk

Sorry Jacquie, I did pm scotty the other day to say we can't be sure of making it due to flat roof so can he remove us from list.
Bl**dy roof is spoiling all our holidays!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ

ched999uk said:


> Sorry Jacquie, I did pm scotty the other day to say we can't be sure of making it due to flat roof so can he remove us from list.
> Bl**dy roof is spoiling all our holidays!!!!!


Ok Pete will take you off the list

Jacquie


----------



## Bernies

Hi George just booked so can you confirm us please see you all on the Thursday not far to travel from Woodall Spa.


----------



## scottie

Bernies said:


> Hi George just booked so can you confirm us please see you all on the Thursday not far to travel from Woodall Spa.


Hi
See you both there.
George


----------



## JimM

Come on folk’s as we sit here at Newark at the closing of another great day weather wise I am thinking if we get the same at Lincoln it will be one not to be missed 

But if you do not book fast
(before 10am tomorrow you will miss it so don’t be late best get booking now)

as I say we have been really lucky with the weather so we could be lucky then as well so don’t leave it till the last minute get booked up now, 
:roll:


----------



## scottie

Hi all
Can I remind the members that advanced booking closes tomorrow morning at 9am.
We still have members un confirmed.

boyjohn	
ytank	
ovalball	
caz_cat	
daisyduck
have you confirmed or booked you place yet.
George


----------



## mendit

Hi Scottie, just got home and booked straight away for Lincoln grand finale, not sure if it will be thursday or Friday when we arrive - booked all three nights just in case!

Had a great time at Newark - thank you to you and Jim for sharing your equipment,time and experience with us! We have left Jim in charge at Newark pining over a new awning!!!

We really had a great time, how could we miss coming to Lincoln, take care see you there.

Keith and Von


----------



## scottie

mendit said:


> Hi Scottie, just got home and booked straight away for Lincoln grand finale, not sure if it will be thursday or Friday when we arrive - booked all three nights just in case!
> 
> Had a great time at Newark - thank you to you and Jim for sharing your equipment,time and experience with us! We have left Jim in charge at Newark pining over a new awning!!!
> 
> We really had a great time, how could we miss coming to Lincoln, take care see you there.
> 
> Keith and Von


Hi Keith
Great news,can you please add your details on the MHF rally booking for the Lincoln rally.

and you very welcome.
George


----------



## tonyblake

Hi and can somebody say when the Finale is please?


----------



## lgbzone

Hi George, really sorry, especially as it's late notice, but we won't be able to come  

hope everyone has a great time and that the weather is good

Lee & Galit


----------



## scottie

tonyblake said:


> Hi and can somebody say when the Finale is please?


Hi
Camping starts from Thursday 20th September until Monday 24th.
day visitors are from the Friday.
Hope this helps
George


----------



## scottie

lgbzone said:


> Hi George, really sorry, especially as it's late notice, but we won't be able to come
> 
> hope everyone has a great time and that the weather is good
> 
> Lee & Galit


Hi
Sorry to hear that,I will remove your name from the list.
George


----------



## tonyblake

Thank you George. Most helpful and will check am tomorrow.


----------



## scottie

tonyblake said:


> Thank you George. Most helpful and will check am tomorrow.


Hi
If you are going to book to camp with the group then remember and tell them you are a member of MHF and you want to camp with the group.
George


----------



## LadyJ

BOOKING CLOSES AT * 10 am TODAY*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED*


----------



## aldhp21

*Re: Show*



lucylocket said:


> We were going to go on route to my brothers but our first ever was at Malvern and not impressed really and can't understand why you would want to go to more. Maybe missing something but not really for us I think. Shame really as had great neighbours & happy time but wouldn't do again. PS Who was the Burstner left its engine on to ( i presume charge the batts) really annoying but again thanks to neighbours and the curry sauce. Mmmmm bought 4 and froze them


Didn't get to the Malvern show as Warners messed my tickets up so can't comment on that show.

But I've been to at least 10 other shows and I've enjoyed them all. Nice friendly bunch of people, no pressure to join in but there's usually a get together in the evening with a few beers/wines if you so wish. And there's always somebody there to help if things go wrong.

So my advice would be to give it another go.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## an99uk

New Info for everyone who has booked the Lincoln show.

Throughout the weekend we plan to hold a raffle in aid of the MHF charity "Cancer Research" all raffle prizes gratefully received.

After last years successful carboot/tabletop sale we are planning to do it again, so sort out your bits and pieces and bring them along to sell.(You can sell anything not just motorhome/ caravan related stuff)

And who can resist the drawing competition :roll:

MHF Merchandise for sale:
A few flag poles left at below shop price £6.50
MHF Rally Flags £8.50
Yellow Window stickers £1
A few, limited edition mirror stickers £1 per pair.
Available from Scottie's(Marshal) van.

As usual the scout shelter will be in use throughout the weekend, everyone welcome so don't be shy.
Hopefully the weather will be kind to us, we are long overdue a DRY show (weather wise not alcohol) :lol:

If everyone could print and display a MHF window poster we will know who you all are. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat
Thank you


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Ange and George 
hope its drier than Knutsford. Its hot and sunny here in Royan. Have agood time whatever
love 
Resa and Eric


----------



## mendit

Is it me !! Can't find the confirmation link, we are booked in though


----------



## scottie

mendit said:


> Is it me !! Can't find the confirmation link, we are booked in though


Hi Keith
I have done it for you,see you both there.
George


----------



## mendit

Thank you
See you there
Yvonne & Keith


----------



## an99uk

"Britstops" have offered a membership book a a prize for the raffle.

Thank you Steve.


----------



## trevorf

Hi Angie, you can rely on me for my usual raffle prizes (no prize for guessing what :lol: :lol: :lol: ). Also have a couple of other items for you.
Look forward to seeing you there.

Trevor


----------



## an99uk

trevorf said:


> Hi Angie, you can rely on me for my usual raffle prizes (no prize for guessing what :lol: :lol: :lol: ). Also have a couple of other items for you.
> Look forward to seeing you there.
> 
> Trevor


Thank you Trevor, I have one, unclaimed from last year that I will bring :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi All

As most of the members know who attend the Lincoln show and camp with MHF,we hold a raffle to raise funds both for our charity and for rally funds,This year all the profits will be going to charity,
we have been given a Britstops book from Steve,Our heaters and other bits from Trevor are there any traders who would like to donate a raffle prize to try and boost this years charity.
Thanks for now
George


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Angie & George,
We will gladly donate a raffle prize or two so feel free to add our names to the list. They will most likely be hats of some kind as they usually prove to be popular prizes, especially our cowboy hats or wintertime styles.
See you in a couple of weeks.
Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## scottie

Sonesta said:


> Hi Angie & George,
> We will gladly donate a raffle prize or two so feel free to add our names to the list. They will most likely be hats of some kind as they usually prove to be popular prizes, especially our cowboy hats or wintertime styles.
> See you in a couple of weeks.
> Sue & Gilbert x


Thanks Sue

Your hats allways go down well,

see you both there.

Any more donations for to try and raise some funds for this years charity,as it is at only at 10% of the target.
Thanks
George


----------



## mendit

Will donate tin of sweets to raffle, worth it for the help at Newark
Keith & yvonne


----------



## scottie

mendit said:


> Will donate tin of sweets to raffle, worth it for the help at Newark
> Keith & yvonne


Thanks Keith,
I wont be eating too many just got my tooth repaired after Newark. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

scottie said:


> Thanks Sue
> 
> Your hats allways go down well,
> 
> see you both there.
> 
> Any more donations for to try and raise some funds for this years charity,as it is at only at 10% of the target.
> Thanks
> George


You're quite welcome George. 

Seeing as you fly the flag so admirably for Motorhome Facts at all your rallies and shows you organise, It would be commendable of Nuke to show his appreciation for all your hard work & effort by donating a years FREE membership as a prize for the rafflle. I don't know if Nuke has already made a contribution but if not, and you're reading this Nuke, then get those hands deep into your pockets! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## webfoot

Please book us on to the rally field we will be arriving on the Thursday. we have just received our vehicle pass.
Please confirm, thank you.


----------



## scottie

webfoot said:


> Please book us on to the rally field we will be arriving on the Thursday. we have just received our vehicle pass.
> Please confirm, thank you.


Hi
Have you booked to camp with MHF,if so can you go to the rally section and add your details to the Lincoln rally.
any problem get back to us.
George


----------



## ardgour

Just got our tickets - the first letter of the registration number is correct but they have printed the last but one instead of last - do you think this will cause us a problem getting in?

Chris


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Chris, 
Once when we'd booked tickets for a Warners motorhome show, we'd purchased a new motorhome in between booking our tickets and the date of the event and consequently, the tickets arrived with our previous motorhome's reg number on them. I rang Warners to explain the problem and the lady I spoke to told me to cross out or tippex out the old reg details and write the correct ones in their place. She also gave me her name as a reference if anyone should question the alteration. When we arrived at the gate we simply displayed our amended ticket in the windscreen as instructed and nobody queried it and we were let onto the site without any problems.
Just give Warners a ring and they'll be fine about it.
See you at Lincoln.
Sue


----------



## florenceoccupation

*Lincoln Show*

Hi, We are coming too and with MHF.

See you there,

Anita


----------



## scottie

*Re: Lincoln Show*



florenceoccupation said:


> Hi, We are coming too and with MHF.
> 
> See you there,
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita
Can you please add your details to the Lincoln rally Provisional bookings,so I can try and work out who is who.
Thanks
George


----------



## scottie

Hi Again

I now have the list from Warners,and as usal theirs and ours has differences.

Ytank and ovalball not confirmed on MHF have you booked,

And can you please supply details of the following names on their list.

Birch 
Brown 
Coughlan 
Jackson 
North 
Pilkington 
Pilkington 
Tetley 


all the above are booked on warners list,can you please confirm with user names.
Thanks
George


----------



## scottie

Hi Again little bump

I now have the list from Warners,and as usal theirs and ours has differences. 

Ytank and ovalball not confirmed on MHF have you booked, 

And can you please supply details of the following names on their list. 

Birch 
Brown 
Coughlan 
Jackson 
North 
Pilkington 
Pilkington 
Tetley 


all the above are booked on warners list,can you please confirm with user names. 
Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

Hi Again Another little bump 

I now have the list from Warners,and as usal theirs and ours has differences. 

Ytank and ovalball not confirmed on MHF have you booked, 

And can you please supply details of the following names on their list. 

Birch PO5 
Brown Y49 
Coughlan GN0 
Jackson BX5 
North WJ0 
Pilkington N79 
Pilkington T16 
Tetley M12 


all the above are booked on warners list,can you please confirm with user names. 
Thanks 
George


----------



## Tan-all-over

Hi hope to be there but do have a slight problem at the moment but hope to have it sorted by then. north , Starspirit2005


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Just rolling my sleeves up to try and resolve my problem, I too have just changed the van so my ticket does not match my old reg number..

Anybody have the telephone number for the relevant department of the person I need to speak to to resolve it?...

Thanks... ray.


----------



## an99uk

Ray the number on the website is 01778 391123 (Monday-Friday 9am-5pm if you have no joy with that one post again and I am sure Scottie (George will help)


----------



## an99uk

an99uk said:


> "Britstops" have offered a membership book a a prize for the raffle.
> 
> Thank you Steve.


Another brilliant prize for the raffle

A lifetime MHF Subscription (Worth a few bob) 
A copy of iCampsites USBm from Nukeadmin (Dave)


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Well that was quick, scrub out the old letters write the new letters on, put a serial number on the back so they can check.. Done. 8O 

ray.


----------



## an99uk

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Well that was quick, scrub out the old letters write the new letters on, put a serial number on the back so they can check.. Done. 8O
> 
> ray.


Brill, see you there


----------



## scottie

Hi 
try again

I now have the list from Warners,and as usal theirs and ours has differences. 

Ytank and ovalball not confirmed on MHF have you booked, 

And can you please supply details of the following names on their list. 

Birch PO5 
Brown Y49 
Coughlan GN0 
Jackson BX5 

Pilkington N79 
Pilkington T16 
Tetley M12 
thanks
George


----------



## an99uk

A little reminder:
Don't forget we are planning a car boot/table top sale on Saturday morning, make some money or get yourself a bargain.

Goods for sale do not have to be motorhome related.

Still have some names unconfirmed on the MHF list

Birch 
Brown 
Coughlan 
Jackson 

Pilkington 
Pilkington 
Tetley 

See you there


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Can you please display you MHF name card on your van when you come into the grounds so we can spot you coming.

We could do with a few more items for the raffle to raise funds for Cancer research the MHF charity for this year.
also the boot sale if you have some items to sell,all good fun.
see you there.
George


----------



## florenceoccupation

*Lincoln Show*

Hi, we're coming and on the list as Birch, for confirmation.

See you there.

Anita


----------



## scottie

*Re: Lincoln Show*



florenceoccupation said:


> Hi, we're coming and on the list as Birch, for confirmation.
> 
> See you there.
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita
You were confirmed,see you there.bring lots of sunshine.

George


----------



## scottie

Good morning from a damp Lincoln.
On entering the show ground follow the yellow MHF direction Hand signs, as you drive down the main drag, turn right AFTER the clock tower, Sign posted caravan and camping club and MHF, We are first camping on your left.(by a fenced off re-seeded area)

If you need to contact us or you are not coming on your registered day please let us know.

Tele: 07957217001.

See you soon


----------



## ceejayt

Hi

We expect to arrive around 7:30 to 8pm tonight (Friday)

C


----------



## ramblefrog

Hiya - back in sunny Shoreham.

Thanks for a lovely couple of days in Lincoln - especially the fantastic marshalls.


----------



## camperman101

just got back to sunny yorkshire ................well overcast but dry !

arrived late friday night and brought the sun with us for Saturday ...

anyway great thanks to all marshalls who sorted us out on arrival in the dark - v much appreciated 

a big thanks to all 

had a lovely weekend

happy camping 

see you all soon


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Thanks for everyone for a great weekend, even though we didn't have a pink raffle ticket :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## florenceoccupation

Hi,

Thankyou for making us so welsome to our first show with the MHF group. We were met with warm greetings and even an offer to put the motohome on ramps, if I needed before the hub arrived. Much appreciated.

The youngest (all of us really!!  ) ejoyed the picture quiz too. It offered us chance to chat to fellow motorhomers. Anyway, thanks again,

Anita, Jonathan and Oliver


----------



## ardgour

Safely back home with the heating on (have you seen the weather forecast  ) Thanks to all for the company and the marshalls for your time and effort, hope the weather doesn't get too bad down there before you leave.

Chris


----------



## aldhp21

A great weekend and the sun shone on Saturday.

Our two friends who came with us are know looking for their own van!!

Big thanks to George and Angie and always a please to see JimM and Val.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## alphadee

We thoroughly enjoyed the weekend too. Many thanks to George, Angie, Jim etc.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thanks to George & Angie, Jim M and everyone who helped organise this rally and look after us so well. Special thanks to Jim and his mate John for their advice on the awning question. We found the right stall and bought the straps. Now, on the M2 to the ferry. we only hope we get an opportunity to use them.

Thanks again

Chris and John
(Rat and Parrot)


----------



## ceejayt

Sorry we kind of missed you all. Annie was quite poorly with vertigo and in the end I had to get an ambulance at 6am Sunday morning to cart her off to hospital in Lincoln as it was getting a bit desperate in terms of dehydration. 

Safely back at home now and recovering. Saved me a fortune on my credit card in terms of her being unable to shop but she was disappointed for sure!


----------



## Rocles

Just back from Lincoln, had a great time. Thanks to George and Angie, and all the Marshalls, top notch as always.

Went out browsing and came back with an auto Sat dome ...


----------



## an99uk

ceejayt said:


> Sorry we kind of missed you all. Annie was quite poorly with vertigo and in the end I had to get an ambulance at 6am Sunday morning to cart her off to hospital in Lincoln as it was getting a bit desperate in terms of dehydration.
> 
> Safely back at home now and recovering. Saved me a fortune on my credit card in terms of her being unable to shop but she was disappointed for sure!


I did hear something very early yesterday morning (seeing as you were at our back door :lol: ) but turned over and went back to sleep. I am sorry Annie wasn't well, just wish I could have found some tablets for her. Oh well as you say, safe and sound at home now. Wish her a speedy recovery from us all and hope to see you at the next show.

The couple you kindly gave the show tickets too were thrilled they. came round to thank you but didn't want to disturb you as your blinds were shut.

She will be able to spend double next time with the money you saved this show. :lol:


----------



## mendit

Yes thanks to marshalls and MHers had a good time and a yellow winning raffle ticket will do it again next year
Yvonne & keith


----------



## trevorf

Many thanks to George, Angie and Jim for all their efforts hosting another great MHF show rally. Even the weather was great for one day!
Had our "normal" shopping trip at the show, went in search of a new fold up table for the awning and came back with a bottle of polish 8O 8O 
My apologies to all MHF members but I was lucky enough to win the raffle prize of free life membership so you are stuck with me forever.
Apologies also to Nuke who was probably hoping someone much older than I would win :lol: :lol: :lol: 

See you all again at next years shows



Trevor & Julie


----------



## brynric

Many thanks for a thoroughly enjoyable weekend. The marshalling was superb, the entertainment good, the Lincoln bus trip interesting, the show helpful. AS bikes and Robert Jackson satellite were especially impressive in terms of after sales service. RJ even came out at 7:45 in the evening to fix a satellite dish. Sorry George, I should have mentioned we were moving the van ... And the security was tight.
And if you thought the weather was disappointing, you should be sitting above Whitby in low cloud unable to see the vans either side of us.
Thanks again, Bryn, Hilary, & Beth the dog.


----------



## Tan-all-over

*Lincoln show a great rally*

What a great show this was, great entertainment, lots to see and really nice members. Thanks to our rally officers George and Angie.
We really enjoyed the show and a trip to Skegness for two days was a must. A great weekend. Chris and Sandra


----------



## wakk44

An excellent rally again  

George and Angie have set the bar high with the Lincoln show.

Thanks to a couple of helpful mhf members for advice regarding an awning and fault with the wind out canopy,thanks to them now rectified and new awning purchased. :wink: 

The show itself was well attended and after speaking to a few traders and seeing numerous sold signs in the motorhomes looks to have been successful,no signs of recession.Looking forward to next year.


----------



## an99uk

trevorf said:


> Many thanks to George, Angie and Jim for all their efforts hosting another great MHF show rally. Even the weather was great for one day!
> Had our "normal" shopping trip at the show, went in search of a new fold up table for the awning and came back with a bottle of polish 8O 8O
> My apologies to all MHF members but I was lucky enough to win the raffle prize of free life membership so you are stuck with me forever.
> Apologies also to Nuke who was probably hoping someone much older than I would win :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> See you all again at next years shows
> 
> Trevor & Julie


Your membership will expire in 2099 making you 139 years old, should be long enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf

> Your membership will expire in 2099 making you 139 years old, should be long enough


Thanks Angie, should give up driving a bit before then I think :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## an99uk

Thank you everybody for your kind words and your company at Lincoln.
The weather could have been a bit kinder to us by staying dry until we had all left.
Still trying to dry out the tents, I hear there will be a dry window for 2 hours on Saturday so here's hoping I don't miss it. :roll: 

The winner of the drawing competition was Alphadee, congratulations and well done.

The raffle raised £120 and will be adding it to the "Just Giving" site as soon as I figure out how. :lol: 
Thank you all and see you next year


----------



## scottie

an99uk said:


> Thank you everybody for your kind words and your company at Lincoln.
> The weather could have been a bit kinder to us by staying dry until we had all left.
> Still trying to dry out the tents, I hear there will be a dry window for 2 hours on Saturday so here's hoping I don't miss it. :roll:
> 
> The winner of the drawing competition was Alphadee, congratulations and well done.
> 
> The raffle raised £120 and will be adding it to the "Just Giving" site as soon as I figure out how. :lol:
> Thank you all and see you next year


Hi All
The £120.00 has now been added to Just Giving.
Thanks to all the made it possible.
George


----------



## havingfun

*lincoln show*

hi,

just want to add my thanks for a great weekend,its always much appreciated,lovly to be greeted when you arrive,and waved off when leaving,and all the hard work that goes into giving a good weekend for the rest of us,thanks again,

mags and bernard.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi,

A belated thank you to George, Angie and JimM for yet another fabulous rally and as always, they all ensured everyone had a fun and happy time.

Was nice to meet up and say hello to those members we've met before and also to members we met for the first time and as is always the case, everyone was so friendly and welcoming.

Look forward to the next one.

Sue & Gilbert x


----------

